# Went looking for parts for 123.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

To 'fix' my engine, it will cost me 10 X what the tractor is worth buying the parts one at a time. There is not a 'rebuild/ re-ring kit available. Any ideas on how I can get rid of my oil consumption for less money than it would cost to bolt a 350 Chevy on it?
I love the tractor, but will NEVER pay $750 for basic parts to rebuild a 12 hp Kholer!


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it a K301?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Checkout eBay
http://tinyurl.com/MASTER-REBUILD-KIT-FOR-12HP-Ko

$114 to your door


----------

